# Japan-Style



## Jacka (29. April 2005)

Hallo!

Hoffe ich bin hier in diesem Forum richtig und ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Leider bin ich total unkreativ!
Ich gestalte (oder besser versuche) gerade eine Website für meinen Karateverein.
Etwas wirklich Passendes ist mir jedoch noch nicht eingefallen...
Meine Idee war bis jetzt ein Holzhintergrund und als Hauptdesign 
ein Blatt Kalligraphiepapier zu nehmen. Am oberen Rand sollte es so aussehen,
als wenn wahllos ein paar Fotos auf dem Papier liegen würden.
Auf diese Fotos sollten dann Bilder vom Training, japanische Wahrzeichen, unser
Shotokan-Tiger, ein Torii (japanisches Tor) etc.als Collag abgebildet sein. 

Habt ihr vielleicht weitere Design-Anregungen für mich?
Gibt es einen Japan-Style? Eine Mischung aus Moderne und Tradition?
Was wäre eine typsich japanische Farbgebung?
Was verbindet der Laie mit Japan und Karate?

Wäre euch für Hilfe sehr verbunden!     
Vielen Dank!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## ShadowMan (30. April 2005)

Hi du!

Ich würde mir einfach mal andere Karateseiten anschauen, wie die das Problem gelöst haben. Des weiteren kannst du dir doch auch mal japanische Seiten anschauen. Einziger Nachteil: Dort dürfte alles blinken und leuchten 

Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie die Seite gestaltet werden soll...soll sie eher schlicht sein, oder soll es eine Art "Foto"-Seite sein, bei der man ein Foto als Hintergrund nimmt und darauf seine Seite aufbaut?!

Ich würde etwas schlichtes bauen, würde die Farben Japans einbringen und dann einfach solche Karatetritte fotographieren und die Figur dann komplett rot einfärben. Sowas wirkt besonders stylisch finde ich.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jacka (30. April 2005)

Leider gibt es nur sehr wenige Karate-Websites die wirklich professionell aussehen..

Tendenziell bin ich auch für ein schlichtes Design. Probleme machen mir
die Farben! Typisch japanisch wären warscheinlich Braun- und Rottöne.
Da bin ich wieder zu unkreativ, um sie richtig einzusetzten..
Werde noch ein wenig rumprobieren müssen!

Vielen Danke!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## fluessig (1. Mai 2005)

Das Weiß darfst du als Farbe nicht vergessen. Immerhin ist es die zweite Farbe in der japanischen Flagge und eure Anzüge sind ja auch weiß (zumindest meistens).

Vielleicht versuchst du dich auch an japanischen Motiven wie der Sonne am Fujiyama (käme als Banner vielleicht ganz gut).


----------



## Jacka (1. Mai 2005)

Mit Weiß kann ich mich immer nich so anfreunden, sieht nach nichts aus..  

Entschuldigt, ich weis, dass das kein Showroom ist.. aber könntet ihr mir trotzdem sagen, wie das hier passt?
<< Bild >> 

Ist nur erst einmal ein Versuch... gefällt mir aber noch nicht so wirklich.

Hat jemand noch einen Tipp? Mir fällt nichts ein..

Vielen Dank!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Mamphil (1. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Ich finde das schon gar nicht so schlecht. Folgende Punkte würde ich noch einarbeiten / überarbeiten:
1.) Links unterstreichen
2.) der Tiger oben links nach rechs gucken lassen oder (wenn das das Logo ist und nicht umgeändert werden darf) den Tiger nach rechts setzen.
3.) Das "Karateschule Azato Bodenwerder" würde ich flacher gestalten. Dazu würde ich erst einmal den Abstand zwischen den Zeilen verringern.
4.) Der Text ist viel zu lang und zu klein geschrieben. Schreib lieber weniger, vergrößere die Schrift und nimm 1,2- bis 1,5-fachen Zeilenabstand. 
5.) Times sieht IMHO einfach nur schrecklich aus. Probier mal stattdessen die Schriftart "Georgia"
6.) Du verschenkst rechts ganz schön viel Platz (auf dem Papier). Den Inhalts-Bereich würde ich ruhig bis an den rechten Rand vergrößern (mit etwa genauso viel Abstand zum Rand, wie das Menü links hat).

Mehr fällt mir erst einmal nicht dazu ein...

Mamphil


----------



## ullo (1. Mai 2005)

Sehr edel gemacht mir gefällt besonders das papier aber an den Fonts arbeitest noch oder?


----------



## Jacka (2. Mai 2005)

Danke für die tollen Tips!
Werd es heute Abend mal versuchen umzusetzten!

Der Text ist auch schnell mit Photoshop reingeschrieben worden, daher sieht das wiklich
nicht sonderlich toll aus..
Das passende Design für den Schriftzug "Karateschule AZATO Bodenwerder" habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Itsue (11. Mai 2005)

hier kenne mich mit japan gut aus hab da auchmal nen wallpaper dazu gemacht

http://www.plantanium.com/japan.jpg


wenn du fragen kannst mich ja in icq adden


----------



## g-zus (28. Mai 2005)

hat die krähe eine besondre Stellung in Japan?


----------



## liquidbeats (28. Mai 2005)

Jacka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Entschuldigt, ich weis, dass das kein Showroom ist.. aber könntet ihr mir trotzdem sagen, wie das hier passt?
> << Bild >>
> 
> Ist nur erst einmal ein Versuch... gefällt mir aber noch nicht so wirklich.


 Hör uff zu Meckern, ich finds richtig Geil wenn ich das mal so direkt sagen darf.




 Gruß


----------



## Jacka (31. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank!

Für unsere Vereinshomepage habe ich mich für ein "herkömliches" Design entschieden.
Werde jedoch mein altes Layout in privater form weiter verwenden.

Was eine Krähe mit Japan zu tun hat ist mir auch nicht bekannt...

Grüße,
Jacka


----------

